# minuteman = (στην Αμερικάνικη Επανάσταση) πολιτοφύλακας (μονάδων ταχείας ανάπτυξης) | πύραυλος Μινιούτμαν | εθελοντής συνοροφύλακας



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2009)

An armed man pledged to be ready to fight on a minute's notice just before and during the Revolutionary War in the United States.

Στο κείμενό μου δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Είναι vigilante, εθελοντές συνοριοφύλακες, που προσπαθούν να εμποδίσουν την παράνομη μετανάστευση στα σύνορα ΗΠΑ-Μεξικού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2009)

πολιτοφύλακες;


----------



## Katerina_A (Apr 14, 2009)

Εγώ αυτομάτως σκέφτηκα ότι θα έκανα κάποιο συνδυασμό με το επίθετο "ετοιμοπόλεμος".


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2009)

Εθνοφρουροί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2009)

εθνοφρουρά δεν είναι η "National Guard";


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2009)

Ναι, όντως, αλλά κι εκείνοι πολίτες είναι. Σκέφτηκα ότι εδώ έχουμε νέα σημασία σε υφιστάμενη λέξη, γι' αυτό έριξα την ιδέα. Κάποιο από τα _εθνοφρουρός_ κι _εθνοφύλακας_ μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, ενδεχομένως — αλλά, αν είναι να προκληθεί σύγχυση, ναι έχεις δίκιο, ας τ' αφήσουμε καλύτερα.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 14, 2009)

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι χρειαζόμαστε κάτι που να δείχνει ότι τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα είναι τσακάλια "αμέσου δράσεως και αποτελεσματικότητας".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2009)

Η βίκι ξεκαθαρίζει ότι πρόκειται για militia (που δεν νομίζω να τη λέμε κάπως αλλιώς από πολιτοφυλακή). Ίσως επειδή στην αμερικάνικη παράδοση υπάρχει κάτι ηρωικό στο να είσαι minuteman αποκαλούνται έτσι και οι βιτζιλάντηδες που κρατάνε γερά τα σύνορα να μην μπουν οι πεινασμένοι.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2009)

Η βίκι και στο National Guard λέει ότι πάλι για militia πρόκειται. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 14, 2009)

Μερικά στοιχεία για να μας βρίσκονται:

"The Minuteman Project is an activist organization started in April 2005[1] by a group of private individuals in the United States to monitor the United States–Mexico border's flow of illegal immigrants. Co-founded by Jim Gilchrist, the name derives from the Minutemen, militiamen who fought in the American Revolution. The Minuteman Project describes itself as "a citizens' Neighborhood Watch on our border", and has attracted media attention to illegal immigration."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Minuteman_Project_Inc.

The Minuteman Civil Defense Corps is a volunteer group headed by Chris Simcox and dedicated to preventing illegal crossings of the United States border. Arguing that the government is insufficiently concerned with securing the U.S. border,[1] they have organized several state chapters, with the intention of providing law enforcement agencies with evidence of immigration law violations.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minuteman_Civil_Defense_Corps

Και οι προσωπικές τους ιστοσελίδες κι εδώ. 

Άρα, έχεις δίκιο όταν λες ότι το minuteman είναι επειδή έχει σχετιστεί με τον ηρωισμό κατά τον αμερικάνικο εμφύλιο και συμφωνώ με την πολιτοφυλακή. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η βίκι και στο National Guard λέει ότι πάλι για militia πρόκειται. :)


Δίκιο έχεις και ο ρούμπος ολόδικός σου. Απλώς επειδή θυμόμουν ότι ο GW Θάμνος υπηρέτησε στην αεροπορία της εθνοφρουράς του Τέχας Τέξας μου φάνηκε περίεργο να υπάρχει πολιτοφυλακή με F-16, αλλά και πάλι, γιατί όχι; (ρητορική ερώτηση, δεν χρειάζεται απάντηση) :) :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2009)

Να προσθέσω ότι κι εγώ προτιμώ εδώ το _πολιτοφύλακας_, αλλά έριξα στο τραπέζι και το _εθνοφρουρός_ / _εθνοφύλακας_ επειδή δεν είδα να απαντά η Αλεξάνδρα ότι είναι εντάξει με την αρχική πρόταση (το _πολιτοφύλακας_). Και στην πορεία προβληματιστήκαμε για την ακρίβεια και την αντιστοίχιση όρων και μεταφρασμάτων (παρεμπ, τα δικά μου λεξικά δίνουν και τα τρία στο _militiaman_). Δεν κάνει κακό η κουβέντα, κάνει (επίσης ρητορική ερώτηση); :) :) :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2009)

Εγώ βολεύομαι με το φλύαρο «εθελοντές συνοροφύλακες» άπαξ. Και στις επαναλήψεις «συνοροφύλακες». Αλλά πρέπει και κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει γιατί λέγονται _συνοριοφύλακες_ (με γιώτα).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2009)

Μάλλον επειδή φυλάνε τη "συνοριακή γραμμή".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2009)

Ή επειδή βρίσκονται σε «συνοριακά φυλάκια»...


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2009)

Μια και λύσαμε το πρόβλημα με το *κογιότ*, να προσθέσω ότι, μετά και από συνεννόηση με τον Dr Moshe, στον τίτλο θα μπει μόνο ο τύπος *συνοροφύλακας* και προτείνω, όπου βλέπετε *_συνοριοφύλακας_, να μπαίνετε μέσα και να γίνεστε από δυο χωριά (οπότε θα φωνάζουν το χωριοφύλακα).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 15, 2009)

Χμ, μη μας την έχουν στημένη οι *σκοπιωροί*;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2015)

Θεϊκό! Ψάχνω να βρω την απόδοση του *minutemen* αλλά με την αυθεντική έννοια, δηλαδή πώς -και αν- λέμε στα ελληνικά τους Αμερικάνους εθνοφρουρούς που πρωτοστάτησαν στην επανάσταση κατά των Άγγλων, έχω εξαντλήσει το διαδίκτυο, λέω ας ψάξω στη Λέξι αλλά δε θα το 'χει, και βρίσκω αυτό το νήμα 

Για πείτε λοιπόν, έχετε μήπως υπόψη καμιά παγιωμένη απόδοση; Και με την ευκαιρία να σας πω και για μια από τις ωραίες παραγωγές του History Channel, το Sons of Liberty, αν έχετε απορίες για την αμερικάνικη επανάσταση και βαριέστε να διαβάζετε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι για την αμερικανική επανάσταση είναι παγιωμένη η απόδοση πολιτοφυλακή/πολιτοφύλακες (π.χ. πολιτοφυλακή της Μασσαχουσέτης), ενώ ο όρος μινιούτμαν είναι καπαρωμένος από τους ομώνυμους πυραύλους.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2015)

Δίκιο έχεις, το γκούγκλισα μαζί με «Αμερικάνικη επανάσταση» και έχει πολλά ευρήματα. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Αν το κείμενό σου δεν έχει militia / militiamen με τέτοιο τρόπο που να πρέπει να κάνεις διάκριση, βολεύεσαι κάλλιστα με τους *πολιτοφύλακες*. Ωστόσο, οι minutemen ήταν μέρος της πολιτοφυλακής, το ετοιμοπόλεμο τμήμα της (κάπου το ένα τρίτο ή ένα τέταρτο του συνόλου).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2015)

Βιάστηκα να συμπληρώσω τον τίτλο. Όχι, μου κάνει απόλυτα για το κείμενό μου αλλά τώρα που το λες μάλλον δε θα μου έκανε αν είχε και τα δύο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2015)

Να προσθέσουμε στον τίτλο και το μινιούτμαν (τύπος διηπειρωτικού βαλλιστικού πυραύλου) ή αρκεί η αναφορά εδώ μέσα;

Και δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να υπάρχει μια διάκριση π.χ. τακτικής και άτακτης πολιτοφυλακής...


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2015)

Minutemen were private colonists who independently organized to form well-prepared militia companies self-trained in weaponry, tactics and military strategies from the American colonial partisan militia during the American Revolutionary War. They provided a *highly mobile, rapidly deployed force* that allowed the colonies to respond immediately to war threats, hence the name.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minutemen

Αν αξιοποιήσουμε και την προέλευση του όρου, θα μπορούσαμε να αναφερθούμε σε «πολιτοφύλακες ταχείας ανάπτυξης» ή και, απλώς, το πιο οικείο «μονάδες ταχείας ανάπτυξης». Εξαρτάται από το αν θέλουμε να δείξουμε ότι ήταν πολιτοφύλακες ή ετοιμοπόλεμοι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2015)

Για τους πυραύλους μπορούμε να γράψουμε ότι έχει επικρατήσει η μεταγραφή «Μίνιουτμαν» (έτσι και στον Πάπυρο), αλλά κανονικά προφέρονται όπως και οι πολιτοφύλακες, «Μίνιτμαν». Δυστυχώς, αυτή η μεταγραφή έχει δύο μόνο ευρήματα, και τώρα τρία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2015)

Μίνιουτμαν; Αντιπροπαροξύτονο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μίνιουτμαν; Αντιπροπαροξύτονο;


Προπαροξύτονο. Το «νιουτ» είναι μία συλλαβή από συνίζηση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Για τους πυραύλους μπορούμε να πούμε ότι όσοι σχετίζονται με τις ΕΔ τους λένε «Μινιούτμαν».


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2015)

Ωραία. Έκανα την εγγραφή μου στον τίτλο.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 23, 2015)

.....
Μια και μαζεύτηκαν μπόλικοι από δαύτους, ας κάνουμε μια αναφορά και στην ομώνυμη μπάντα της δεκαετίας του '80, που έπαιζε ένα μελωδικό, ιδιότυπο και πνευματώδες χάρντκορ:

*Minutemen* was an American rock band formed in San Pedro, California in 1980. Composed of guitarist/vocalist D. Boon, bassist/vocalist Mike Watt, and drummer George Hurley, Minutemen recorded four albums and eight EPs before Boon's death in an automobile accident in December 1985. They were noted in the California punk community for a philosophy of "jamming econo"—a sense of thriftiness reflected in their touring and presentation—while their eclectic and experimental attitude was instrumental in pioneering alternative rock.
[...]
Watt has said their name had nothing at all to do with the brevity of their songs; rather, it was derived partly from the fabled minutemen militia of colonial times and partly to lampoon a right-wing reactionary group of the 1960s that went by that name. In the documentary _We Jam Econo_, Watt also states that the name was a play on "minute" (/maɪˈnjuːt/ _my-NEWT_). 







Minutemen - King Of The Hill (Project Mersh, 1985)


----------

